
How does Uber pose against ridesharing competitors in terms of market valuation? - craftdotco
https://twitter.com/Craftdotco/status/1016816122425819137
======
shipinjiuhe
It'd be interesting to see how many monthly active users each of these
companies have

------
emaercklein
interesting that Uber has almost as high of a valuation as Didi

~~~
meeran
probably because Didi bought out all of Uber's operations in China and thus
effectively monopolizes Chinese rideshare. it would be interesting to see
rideshare market share broken down geographically

